# Mustard Gas x Armageddon Pair



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello, I just bought a new pair...again. This is number 4 in the past 2 months.

Anyways, I just wanted to ask what color(s) this pair would produce, and critique on the form and finnage.

I appreciate all feedback.

Female;









Male;









Thank you ;-) .


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!!! I love their colors!!! Cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you very much .


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Neither of those is Mustard Gas... nor are either of them Armageddon.

Mustard Gas is a trademarked strain that has since gone extinct (the owner of the trademark stopped breeding and didn't save any of his stock), and it looked nothing like either of your Bettas.

Armageddon is the expression of both yellow and red at the same time on the same fish... neither of which yours have.

Your fish are both Dragonscale Marbles, the male is an Orange Marble Dragonscale, and the female is a Black Marble Dragonscale.

I hate to burst your bubble, but if you're going to be breeding, you need to know the proper names for the traits your fish carry. 

It's SUPER common for sellers overseas to label their fish with names that aren't true, so that they'll sell for more money. The sellers might not even be aware that their fish aren't what they say... they just know what sells.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Regardless, I love them! I suppose how particular you are about nomenclature probably just depends on who you're selling to. After all, everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Though I'm not fussy about names, I must agree with Nimble that these are neither mustard gas nor armageddon. 

Nimble: why are you saying these are marbles?

female: messy scales, rather small pundecle (?) (end of body where body meets fin), 4 ray DeT, dorsal not quite half circle/oval

Male: The only thing that concerns me with the male is the long split ventrals.

You will get all irid colors - probably multi. But I can't predict the pattern. If they are dragons, you will get yellow/orange/red fins or as washes on body. The black on the female should only affect color shading mainly on fins.

You need to carefully select fry - balanced body, aligned scaling, solid wide ventrals, at least 180* caudal spread, fan like dorsal.
You will probably get lots of DeT.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Indjo, I say that these are marbles because of the peculiar way that both black and white are present on the dragonscale layer... unless I'm mistaken, that's something I've only seen on fish that have both Dragonscale and Marble in their background.

I may be wrong, of course, but it's just something I've noticed.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't fancy marbles, if possible I don't touch them . . . so I don't really know how to detect them (in pictures). Thanks.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Their defenitaley marbles. It's a thing I've gotten used to recognize because when breeding and buying butterfly's, you don't really know if their going to have a stable color pattern.

Anyways their beautiful! I'm not good at critiquing hmpks, so I'll leave it to the experts


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well they were listed as mustard gas and Armageddon. I do believe the female is mustard gas, and the male could quite possibly be marble.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The original MG has a solid blue body and yellow fins. Betta now referred to as MG are the same. The female is a marble. Check this thread:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I wouldn't say she's a marble quite yet. We don't know.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

But she's definitely not MG. ;-) Very pretty, though. Hope her pattern stays like it is.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you, me too.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't want to be the Negative Nancy but I do think she'll marble. Just by looking at color.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not calling you that, and I'm not denying she may turn out that way, I just don't think we should automatically say she's a marble without seeing her in person first.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

With a picture that detailed, there's no need.

The presence of both blue and white thick scales is VERY common on Marble Dragonscales. Being Marble is not a bad thing, it's just a trait.

Also, is it just me, or does it look like she has a funky whorl of scales on her side, below the dorsal fin, close to the anal fin? It looks like she might be a carrier for X-factor. Be careful.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I noticed. I know it's common, but I do have similar fish with similar appearing colors who are not marbles, so I still wouldn't jump to that. I could be wrong, but when I bought her, up close, it looks like some sort of photo glitch or error.

Just rechecked, I see it, it could be a defect or the X gene, but some of it actually is glitch, I'll ask for brother pictures.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> I'm not calling you that, and I'm not denying she may turn out that way, I just don't think we should automatically say she's a marble without seeing her in person first.


I know you didn't call me that. I was just saying I rather not be so rude in implying about your new female.

Anyways, here's an example of my marble spawn I had a year or two ago. They both sadly passed away but their marbles. And yours seems so too.

They were such a gorgeous pair.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

They both ended turning fully blue bodied with a black head in the end.

And the female here:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As an aside (and not directed at you, Bailmint [or anyone else], I promise!), I believe we have to be accurate to the best of our abiity. A lot of people take what they read on a forum as gospel and that's how misinformation becomes accepted truth and myths are spawned (pun was not intended. ;-) )


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Amen to that Russell.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree. All I want to do is help, in order for you to have a successful and enjoyable spawn, not that you aren't going to have one!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As an aside (and not directed at you, Bailmint [or anyone else], I promise!), I believe we have to be accurate to the best of our abiity. A lot of people take what they read on a forum as gospel and that's how misinformation becomes accepted truth and myths are spawned (pun was not intended. ;-) )


Bears repeating, and those of us trying hard to learn everything correctly really appreciate it.


----------

